# Free Sigs ! :)



## Intermission

Hey guys and gals

let me know if you need a sig and ill get er done for ya. Free of charge because I am so super duper like that.

To bad I wasn't nominated for Nicest member. Stupid mods 

Anyways ya, let me know and ill get er done


----------



## coldcall420

Intermission said:


> Hey guys and gals
> 
> let me know if you need a sig and ill get er done for ya. Free of charge because I am so super duper like that.
> 
> To bad I wasn't nominated for Nicest member. Stupid mods
> 
> Anyways ya, let me know and ill get er done


 
Might have wanted to offer before the polls went up and you had made a few for people.....:wink03: LOL I like you....yes in that way!!!:confused05:


----------



## Intermission

coldcall420 said:


> LOL I like you....yes in that way!!!:confused05:



Man date? 

aha but if you do not want a sig from me to use. Can you atleast give me a idea for one aha. I need pracice


----------



## CornbreadBB

I'll take you up on free...Jew here...hmm, can yuo makes me another Aleksander Emelianenko sig, a sig consisting of delicious Jewish cuisine, a Bas sig, Gilbert Yvel sig.....


----------



## Intermission

CornbreadBB said:


> I'll take you up on free...Jew here...hmm, can yuo makes me another Aleksander Emelianenko sig, a sig consisting of delicious Jewish cuisine, a Bas sig, Gilbert Yvel sig.....


Aha, Ill do my best. Dunno if I can top that aleks sig though, I am fairly new. Ill do my best though man


----------



## coldcall420

*sits and awaits to see what happens*


----------



## Intermission

Heres the Bas Sig. I hope you like it


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Could you make me a sig with "Crusher" Kawajiri, Mizuto Hirota, Kid Yamamoto, and Miguel Torres with Team Destruction in it? Ill gather some pics if you want.


----------



## Intermission

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Could you make me a sig with "Crusher" Kawajiri, Mizuto Hirota, Kid Yamamoto, and Miguel Torres with Team Destruction in it? Ill gather some pics if you want.


Ill make the sig if you let me write "but still wont beat Intermissions team" on the bottom. 

just kidding, but yeah please get me the pics and ill get er done


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

hahah will do sir.


----------



## Evil Ira

C'mon now fellas... am I the only one who has made a Jewish Cuisine Sig?


----------



## coldcall420

I will send Intermission 50k since he has offered to do Zero's and I believe someone Else's Sig's, and wonderful gestures get rewarded from Coldcall....

So in effect..Zero I own your sig.....I kid I kid....:thumb02:


EDIT: Post both Cornbreads and Zero's 1st.....then you get paid....


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

coldcall420 said:


> I will send Intermission 50k since he has offered to do Zero's and I believe someone Else's Sig's, and wonderful gestures get rewarded from Coldcall....
> 
> *So in effect..Zero I own you .....I kid I kid....*:thumb02:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Post both Cornbreads and Zero's 1st.....then you get paid....


Is that so?:wink03:


----------



## coldcall420

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Is that so?:wink03:


 
Actually, I meant to say i own your sig, but I'll take you as well.....:confused05:


----------



## CornbreadBB

Thanks bud, I isn't going to use it now, just thought you needed some practice and I happen to be a very good person.

Ira, has my children.


----------



## SUR1109

could u do somthing for me with forrest all bloodied up???


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

i is fancy with dem words lol

pics!
Kawajiri
http://www.dreamofficial.com/free/fighters/img/big/1221061034.jpg
Torres
http://a.espncdn.com/photo/2009/0402/mma_torres_beebe1_sw_600.jpg
Kid Yama
http://www.blog459.com/41S5M%2BgMdaL._SS500_.jpg
Mizuto Hirota
http://mmafrenzy.com/files/2009/08/Hirota-Mizuto.jpg

oh thanks for the credits CC420


----------



## coldcall420

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i is fancy with dem words lol
> 
> pics!
> Kawajiri
> http://www.dreamofficial.com/free/fighters/img/big/1221061034.jpg
> Torres
> http://a.espncdn.com/photo/2009/0402/mma_torres_beebe1_sw_600.jpg
> Kid Yama
> http://www.blog459.com/41S5M+gMdaL._SS500_.jpg
> Mizuto Hirota
> http://mmafrenzy.com/files/2009/08/Hirota-Mizuto.jpg
> 
> oh thanks for the credits CC420


 
No prob hopefully one of the founding members will get back to vbookie and post more....:confused05:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

i fail at vbookie so ******* bad its unreal and i have picked up my posting as of late.Have Gotten tired of playing video games when i come home from work or atleast when the ball and chain lets me!! lol


----------



## coldcall420

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i fail at vbookie so ******* bad its unreal and i have picked up my posting as of late.Have Gotten tired of playing video games when i come home from work or atleast when the ball and chain lets me!! lol


 
Just glad your back and active......:thumb02:


----------



## Intermission

Hey Zero, mind if you find a new picture for Kid Yama or is it okay if I find a new one? just not really going to work with my whole plan lol


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Be my guest intermission. It was one of the decent ones i found perhaps you'll have better luck.


----------



## Intermission

Thanks 

Ill try and get one together tonight


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

no need to rush man, just when ever.


----------



## Intermission

Hows that man?


----------



## Toxic

Try touching up the edges of your renders some of the background of the original pics is showing in places,

And the Torres pic is to small, It looks like you shrunk the pic saved it and then cut your render out and enlarged the render, its not very clear.

Just my 2 cents and it is meant to help you not as an insult, multiple fighter sigs are tough to conceptualize and are time consuming do to the amount of renders that need to be made.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

The Torres pic just doesnt fit in with the sig and that my fault.Ill find another one. Also the fighters look rough around the edges, looks like pixels. Not sure how you could go about elminating them though.

I like the background and font just the fighters need abit work. Wish i knew how to PS for better input.

Should be a good learning exp for ya.


----------



## coldcall420

Need to switch Hirota and Torres use the same pics but swap spots...perfect fit then, otherwise all the graffix guys that gave you advice....what they said...:thumbsup:


----------



## AK-Bronco

Could you make me a Fitch/Marquardt sig that says "Hard work wins fights".Thanks from someone with zero P.S. Skills.


----------



## Intermission

There you go SUR1109


----------



## Intermission

AK-Bronco said:


> Could you make me a Fitch/Marquardt sig that says "Hard work wins fights".Thanks from someone with zero P.S. Skills.


Starting now


----------



## Yanal

Will you do sigs only to do with MMA/UFC bro?


----------



## AK-Bronco

Intermission said:


> Starting now


much appreciated!


----------



## SUR1109

Intermission said:


> There you go SUR1109


thx man looks great ill use it but how do i get it to my sig:confused02:


----------



## Toxic

copy the image url and place it in


----------



## Intermission

This was made for Ground'N'Pound

I will get started on the AK-Bronco one asap

and no Yanal. I can do whatever as long as its appropriate obv


----------



## Toxic

Intermission what are you using to make your renders, have you checked out my tutorial? If you have try feathering it more and/or going a little more inside when making you selection as your renders look very rough around the edges and the backgrounds are showing.


----------



## Intermission

Toxic said:


> Intermission what are you using to make your renders, have you checked out my tutorial? If you have try feathering it more and/or going a little more inside when making you selection as your renders look very rough around the edges and the backgrounds are showing.


Yeah man, I have been using the magic wand tool


----------



## Intermission

Hows this?


----------



## Toxic

much better, magic wand I find is virtually useless for the most part, it has its place but its usually not clean.


----------



## Intermission

Made this one for the love of gegard.

Will get on the Nate sig now 

Please comment and crit. thats what this is all about


----------



## BobbyCooper

Wow this is way better then youre first one with Jon Jones man 

Great job this one is really nice!


----------



## Intermission

Thanks man, I decided to use this one as my personal sig and avy aha


----------



## BobbyCooper

Good choice


----------



## coldcall420

Nice.....:thumb02:


----------



## Intermission

Made this one for Khoveraki

Similar to mine lol


----------



## Intermission

Jon Fitch and Nate Marquardt for AK-Bronco


----------



## PunchUintheFace

I like your work Intermission..Would love to rock a Sean Sherk Sig saying "I can Box" if possible I don't have much to offer I'm still new here but would much appreciate it if it can be done. Thanks


----------



## Intermission

PunchUintheFace said:


> I like your work Intermission..Would love to rock a Sean Sherk Sig saying "I can Box" if possible I don't have much to offer I'm still new here but would much appreciate it if it can be done. Thanks


I would man but only Premium or Lifetime members can have a sig. I highly suggest you upgrade though. Its only $9.99 for a lifetime membership.


----------



## AK-Bronco

Awesome, thanks for the Sig!


----------



## Intermission

No problem man 

Now taking all requests for Sig's, avy's or both.

Comon guys I know you wannnnnnnnttttt ittttt


----------



## Intermission

bump?


----------



## sillywillybubba

how about a new brock lesner one for your boy SWB.... i am sick of mine, its old and outdated,


----------



## Intermission

sillywillybubba said:


> how about a new brock lesner one for your boy SWB.... i am sick of mine, its old and outdated,


Forsure man, 

I got something in mind too. I might not be able to complete untill tomorrow though because of UFC tonight


----------



## sillywillybubba

take your time...your doing me a favor here.....thanks though...i cant wait to see it...i like your work


----------



## Intermission

Redid GnP's sig for him because the first one I did was complete trash.










I actually am proud of this one.

Getting started on the Lesnar one now


----------



## Intermission

Enjoy Man 


Okay I need more people to want sigs aha


----------



## Ruckus

:thumb02: Excellent work...would like to have a Jon Jones sig


----------



## Intermission

Ruckus said:


> :thumb02: Excellent work...would like to have a Jon Jones sig


Illget on that sometime tonight when I get home


----------



## Ruckus

Much appreciated.:thumb02: Thanks man.


----------



## Intermission

Hey, I will actually have to get you that sig tomorrow sometime. I am really busy.


----------



## Ruckus

No worries and no hurry really, you're doing me the favor.


----------



## Intermission

Ruckus said:


> No worries and no hurry really, you're doing me the favor.












Ask and thou shall receive. Enjoy


----------



## Ruckus

Intermission said:


> Ask and thou shall receive. Enjoy


Thanks. :thumb02: Damn filters at work though, blocks out most images. I'll have to wait to morning to check it out...anxiety setting in.


----------



## Ruckus

Good stuff Intermission! However I am having trouble putting it in my sig. I copied it to my files and then tried to upload . It says its too big. Am I doing somethjing wrong?


----------



## Intermission

Ruckus said:


> Good stuff Intermission! However I am having trouble putting it in my sig. I copied it to my files and then tried to upload . It says its too big. Am I doing somethjing wrong?


Right click image > Copy image location > paste in the sig box and wrap tags around it.


----------



## Intermission

Bump?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Bump! I will help!


----------



## Intermission

HitOrGetHit said:


> Bump! I will help!


Look at this guy eh,

First he doesn't want to share a workout log, but when it comes to the GFX section he's all game. I see how it is lol.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Intermission said:


> Look at this guy eh,
> 
> First he doesn't want to share a workout log, but when it comes to the GFX section he's all game. I see how it is lol.


Haha It was a misunderstanding! Where is yours by the way?


----------



## Indestructibl3

Hey man could you make me a Frankie Edgar one? Just shove 'Indestructibl3' in there somewhere and yup all good  no rush btw


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Indestructibl3 said:


> Hey man could you make me a Frankie Edgar one? Just shove 'Indestructibl3' in there somewhere and yup all good  no rush btw


I can get something done this evening. I am at work right now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

How do you like it?


----------



## Chewy

You always deliver HOGH


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Chewy said:


> You always deliver HOGH


Thanks man I do my best. I am still a beginner and have a lot of learning to do. But I have fun with it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Indestructibl3

HitOrGetHit said:


> I can get something done this evening. I am at work right now.


Oh thanks heeeaaps man, no rush though


----------



## Indestructibl3

HitOrGetHit said:


> How do you like it?


Sorry about my last post man, my internet's capped and so the image hadn't loaded  but AWESOME job man, love it - thanks alot  and repped.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Indestructibl3 said:


> Sorry about my last post man, my internet's capped and so the image hadn't loaded  but AWESOME job man, love it - thanks alot  and repped.


No problem at all man. I am glad that you like it!


----------



## coldcall420

Intermission said:


> Hey guys and gals
> 
> let me know if you need a sig and ill get er done for ya. Free of charge because I am so super duper like that.
> 
> To bad I wasn't nominated for Nicest member. Stupid mods
> 
> Anyways ya, let me know and ill get er done


 
Make a better one than the one I have I'll give you 100k....do you think you can beat that work that KryOnicle did???:confused02:


----------



## Intermission

coldcall420 said:


> Make a better one than the one I have I'll give you 100k....do you think you can beat that work that KryOnicle did???:confused02:


Your. The. Greatest,

Thanks for coming back man, I missed you!


----------



## coldcall420

Intermission said:


> Your. The. Greatest,
> 
> Thanks for coming back man, I missed you!


 
Good to be back....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruckus

i concur.

Can i get a new sig with jones, mousasi and JDS all in one. i also like the pic of jones' spinning back elbow against Hamill. if you can't find that pick i can pm it too you.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Ruckus said:


> i concur.
> 
> Can i get a new sig with jones, mousasi and JDS all in one. i also like the pic of jones' spinning back elbow against Hamill. if you can't find that pick i can pm it too you.


I will try and get one together soon. I had to reformat my computer last night so I have to load photoshop back onto it. Also multiple sigs are pretty cluttered so it will be hard to get an action shot in there but I will make a couple sigs for you once I get PS back on my computer and I will post them up here.


----------



## Ruckus

HitOrGetHit said:


> I will try and get one together soon. I had to reformat my computer last night so I have to load photoshop back onto it. Also multiple sigs are pretty cluttered so it will be hard to get an action shot in there but I will make a couple sigs for you once I get PS back on my computer and I will post them up here.


Sounds good, no rush Hit.

Gracias


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Ruckus said:


> Sounds good, no rush Hit.
> 
> Gracias


Ok I just loaded PS back onto my computer so I will try and get something for you soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Here is something that I came up with.


----------



## Ruckus

Nice, I'll get that up when I'm not at work! Gracias


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Ruckus said:


> Nice, I'll get that up when I'm not at work! Gracias


Ok man no problem. I know it's not exactly what you asked for so I can make another if you want.


----------



## SOCALBEAST

Intermission said:


> Hey guys and gals
> 
> let me know if you need a sig and ill get er done for ya. Free of charge because I am so super duper like that.
> 
> To bad I wasn't nominated for Nicest member. Stupid mods
> 
> Anyways ya, let me know and ill get er done




Do you think you can make me a sig,

would like to have 
Cain velasquez
Paul Daley 
hardy
bisping


Thanks.


----------



## SOCALBEAST

Better yet,

here is 2 ideas for 2 differnt sigs

Cain, Diego sanchez, 
or
Daley, bisping, hardy


----------



## prolyfic

I wanna get a sig with jon jones that has him with maybe a skeleton mimicking his movement in the pic. Can anyone do this for me? Please let me know.....thanks for your time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

prolyfic said:


> I wanna get a sig with jon jones that has him with maybe a skeleton mimicking his movement in the pic. Can anyone do this for me? Please let me know.....thanks for your time.


I would love to, but you have to be a premium member to display them in your sig.

Sorry


----------



## coldcall420

prolyfic said:


> I wanna get a sig with jon jones that has him with maybe a skeleton mimicking his movement in the pic. Can anyone do this for me? Please let me know.....thanks for your time.


 
You should sign up as a premium member...you get more betting credits and also more access to the forum in terms of advice and graffix there is a lot to be seen so enjoy your time here bro....:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

There is also something going on where users are being nominated every so often and voted in to become premium members for free! Just stay active and post well and it could be you! :thumb02:


----------



## punchbag

Intermission said:


> Hey guys and gals
> 
> let me know if you need a sig and ill get er done for ya. Free of charge because I am so super duper like that.
> 
> To bad I wasn't nominated for Nicest member. Stupid mods
> 
> Anyways ya, let me know and ill get er done


Just do me something cool to match my username if you want bud, i'll put my faith in you,lol. 
Anything i've got no pics, a fighter with his face caved in with a smile on his face would be cool.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

punchbag said:


> Just do me something cool to match my username if you want bud, i'll put my faith in you,lol.
> Anything i've got no pics, a fighter with his facecaved in with a smile on his face would be cool.


Sorry man, you have to be a premium member to rock a sig. If you upgrade you will get to have sigs, more credits, and more access around the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruckus

HOGH,
I was hoping to get an updated sig with the same 3.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Ruckus said:


> HOGH,
> I was hoping to get an updated sig with the same 3.


I will see what I can do. I am extremely busy with moving this weekend but I will try and get something for you. :thumbsup:


----------

